# 28th August Detailguardz Pad washer



## WHIZZER

The Dirt Lock pad washer system is the new go to for cleaning all your polishing pads quickly, safely and affordably. Simply snap the attachment into the Dirt Lock bucket filter, attach your dirty pad onto the hook and loop handle, spray with our solution or cleaner of your choice and pump for a few moments. This results in a gentle but thorough cleaning of the pad in just a few moments and will dramatically prolong the life of the polishing pad! This works on any polishing pad from 1-10 inches. When your not using it for pad washing, place it in your wash bucket for a deep clean on your wash mitt as you dunk! 
Contact your preferred car care store to orders yours today
The Detail Guardz


----------



## WHIZZER

News from Deailguardz


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Still not seen it for sale in the uk or a price yet.


----------



## Daniel Schipani

Hey! It is currently available at In2Detailing. It should be available at our full list of retailers in a few short weeks as well! 

59.95 - This system is 100% manufactured in our facilities in Canada and will last the test of time. It's incredibly quick and gentle with the polishing pads and replicates a hand wash at a much quicker pace. You can even clean several smaller pads at the same time. :thumb:

Checkout the review from Detailing & The Beast in the UK: 




Thank you :buffer:


----------

